# Reversing light switch



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

my reversing light is now on constantly which means my camera is on as well.

Question is where about is the switch located ? and can it be reachd from above or is it a job for a hoist

any help appreciated

Bryan 

oops 

Its a 2.8 Peugot 2006


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Any help?
http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/151616-ducato-2-8jtd-reverse-light-switch.html


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*thanks Ray*

Now I'll go and get greased up!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

don't forget to slip in a report on here.

cabby


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I fitted a new one to my 2005 2.8jtd Fiat last year - same engine.

Found it best to remove the air filter housing and hoses first. Then you can see it on top of the gearbox. You will need a long reach socket to remove it. Not too difficult, took less than an hour.


Trevor


----------

